# RAW codec 1.8.0 released, 64bit still not supported.



## twinsenxu (Dec 2, 2010)

sigh.


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 2, 2010)

??

if you mean the canon raw codec 1.8... that is released since 18.11.2010.

good morning...

and yes.. itÂ´s a shame that there is still no 64 bit support.
maybe canon thinks their customers are amateurs anyway... who still stick with windows 98.

thank god for companys who care...

http://www.ardfry.com/


----------



## MintMark (Dec 2, 2010)

And apparently the old workaround (run the 32 bit version of windows explorer) which used to work in vista no longer works in windows 7.


----------

